# Knicks vs Nuggets Game Thread: 11/6/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*








*Date: 11/6/07*
*Time: 7:30PM*
*TV: MSG*

*Knicks Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Curry/Randolph/Q/Crawford/Steph*

*Nuggets Projected Starting Lineup:*
*



































*
*Camby/Martin/Melo/Diawara/A.I.
*​*Knicks:*


> Over the coming days, the Knicks will see the low point of last season replayed over and over with the Denver Nuggets coming in Tuesday for the first time since the Dec. 16 brawl. A hard foul by Mardy Collins triggered the fight. J.R. Smith absorbed the contact and took offense. Nate Robinson hurried in and escalated the rumble. When it was over, the league had suspended a total of seven players and fined both organizations $500,000. Collins isn't expecting anything unusual.


 
*Nuggets:*


> Nearly 11 months ago, the Denver Nuggets and New York Knicks rumbled at Madison Square Garden. The rematch figures to carry the hype of a heavyweight title bout, but it could be an anticlimactic evening when the two teams meet in New York on Tuesday. All eyes, including those of the commissioner's office, will be on Manhattan, meaning players and coaches will probably be on their best behavior. That doesn't mean there won't be some motivation on both benches.


​


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

thats it, its official.........


q rich is officially in jerome james territory with me... I'd rather have jeffries start


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ How come? He's looking much better tonight than he did the first couple of games. 

High scoring half. I like the fact that Marbury and Crawford combined for 13 assists in it.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^he's taking crawful type shots, and we already have jamal for that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Fair enough. He's looking a bit frustrated about his role in the offense.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

he should be. with players like zach and curry clogging the post we arent able to use Q to his advantages.

crawford and marbury have been making some nice passes. but the defense is severely lacking. mostly on crawfords end, well basically the whole knicks team defense is lacking


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, Denver's shooting _.571_...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

1 point game, with both teams shooting a ridiculous percentage from the field.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

crawford 20 and 8

young starbury numbers


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Balkman is one heck of a player


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wheres that youtube video of balkman getting drafted LOL


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

tie game under 5 mins 102-102


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!!

Eddy curry is a rebounding MONSTER!!! LOLLLL

2 points and the foul off of off. rebound


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks up

106-102


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Got to love Marbury and Crawford combining for 37 and 17


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks 20+ turnovers...

its amazing we're up


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Klieza with the BS layup

106-105


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Yahoo's calling it a '5 foot running hook' lol


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol

knicks are setting me up for man tears

I want this win now


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Curry With The Block!!!!!!!!

Wtf!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

4 Knicks have scored 20!?!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

under 2 mins knicks up 1...

im sadly awaiting someone on the nuggets to get a wide open look from 3 to put the knicks down


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

iverson and zach both bloody


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

crawford with a crawful shot that goes in

knicks up 3 about 1 min left


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ :rofl: 'crawful'


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> 4 Knicks have scored 20!?!


zach 20 16

eddy 22 9

:clap2:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Balkman on both ends!!!

Blocking, rebounding, and a hell of a pass!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Crawford has a unique way of scoring


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Curry!!!!!!!!!!!! DA MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 points and the foul!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

YES! Ball movement, hustling for boards! defense!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

zach off rebound off of curry missed FT!!!!


yeaaaaaa boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

NALDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

man this kid is awesome!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Bull**** call. Anthony wasn't fouled.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow Carmelo's garbage today.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What the hell was AI thinking that last drive? Heheh, doesn't matter. Knicks win!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*we should be 3-0 if it weren't for boobie gibson*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How many Blocks, Rebounds and Steals did Balkman have?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

LMAO @ Clyde. "All of this seems meaningless unless you have a bet on the game" when talking about the refs making crawford shoot worthless FTs.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

HB said:


> How many Blocks, Rebounds and Steals did Balkman have?


3, 4, 1 - but it feels like much more.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Balkman really should start, no matter if they bench Richardson, Randolph or curry... balkman just has to get big minutes.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

carlos710 said:


> Balkman really should start, no matter if they bench Richardson,* Randolph or curry*... balkman just has to get big minutes.



Let's not get ahead of ourselves. I agree he should start over Richardson


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Deff a feel good win tonight. Still need to improve defense but atleast they all showed alot of hustle.


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

i liked how everyone left the court and had to come back for crawford lol thats what they get for there coach saying everytime we play here we win lol hmm CURRY BLOCKED CAMBYYYYYY


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Knicks have the two best hustle players in the league. Too bad Zeke let Ariza and Barnes go. This team would have been ridiculous.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes we do have a great team and this is proving the doubters wrong big time plus we came back from 2 double digit deficits to win. That is a hallmark of a great tea,


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves. I agree he should start over Richardson


To be honest i would start balkman over randolph/curry.

But perhaps this is why i'm not an nba coach 

Still, i would prefer to give mi confidence and minutes to someone who is willing to do what i say


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah thats smart start a 6'8 230 pounder at Center


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

well to be easy on the guy he doesnt mean put balkman in currys place. obviously randolph would move to center and balkman would be a forward.

but yea either way it still wouldnt be a good look lol.....

you had a decent idea carlos but got carried away with curry and randolph


----------

